# Ideal Pressures and other Qs



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I got my new Iwata HP-CS and have just found some time to experiment with it today....The book that came with the brush says anywhere from 20 to 45 psi for use with this particular brush. Although I tried these, my findings were basically that anything over 25 psi feels like too much pressure. You guys have to understand that I've been painting with an old Paschee that had a rusty tip for the past year!...LOL 

With all that said, here is my question...what have YOU found to be the ideal pressures for #1 - detailing such as stripes/bars, spots, etc. and #2 - ideal pressure for basic full color coverage of a bait?

It has to vary from brush manufacturer to brush manufacturer because the proper pressure for my Paschee were way different.

2 more things...

1. What have you found to be a perfect general dillution of water/paint for the Createx paints? (or does it vary with colors, if so give me ballpark to get started with this new paint vs. brush)

2. Is there an alternative or home brew, if you will, for a general/all purpose cleaner to run through my new brush that has worked well for you? The cleaners you buy are one, expensive and two seems like I go through it pretty quickly. Besides it just smells like water and alcohol.

3. Oh yeah....any additional "look fors" or tips for this brush would be greatly appreciated as well!!

THANKS!! Way in advance guys....can't wait to get painting again....been fishing my A$$ off, I'll now have some time to paint.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I have been painting for about a year now, and i do use createx. 

They sell both thinner and retarder. The thinner thins, and the retarder slows the paint from drying. I like using them both.

My findings are that the dilution depends on the paint. Transparent or iridecent. they have different viscosity. i paint outside alot so i tend to water down and thin a lot of paints in the warmer months. 

I prefer to have runny paint rather than thick paint. Plus i think i makes it flow thru the brush better and how it shows up on the lure is different. i paint anywhere from 10-65 psi with .002 &.003 needles.

I used to to paint without putting any additives and all worked well. I just developed a preference to thin the paint. During hot months you have to retard the paint if you are outside.

in response to how to paint details..... Less pressure with the finer needles does better. Also learning to control the brush is critical. Maybe some of the other guys have better ideas, I am still a novice. Thankfully with createx its easy to wipe off and start over. So tinker..... 

In a couple weeks i will post my night bite baits.

jared

PS Keep brush CLEAN!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Paul,
Generally, all water colors can be sprayed from 20-30 psi... they can be sprayed at higher but why do it? You will have to experiment to find your happy psi. The warmer conditions your in, the stronger psi you'll need- Even water color will like to dry in the tip and make clumps.

Automotive paints like House of Color need min. 40psi with a ton of reducer.

Alot of times cleaner comes in a concentrated bottle- I would put a smaller concentrated bottle into a larger one and add water. I mean, remember your only using water color based pigments so alot of water / mild cleaner is all you need. One thing that I always like to do after I'm done spraying is leave
a higher concentration of cleaner in the cup- to almost allow a slow "conditioning" of the airbrush. I only do this if I'm going to be spraying the next day.

Good luck!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lame first attempt, I know...still trying to get a good "bar" pattern going...I took this with my cell so the pic does not do this lure any justice. Theres a lot of pearl essence and irredecsents....its a metallic looking muskie pattern.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Lame first attempt, I know...still trying to get a good "bar" pattern going...I took this with my cell so the pic does not do this lure any justice. Theres a lot of pearl essence and irredecsents....its a metallic looking muskie pattern.


Paul you artists can really be perfectionists huh. There is NOTHING lame about that bait. I think it looks fantastic!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That bait is beautiful! 

Shoot me a pm with any questions that arise. I don't shoot water-based paints but I'll be glad to help if I can.

The pressure question is a good one. Shooting at lower pressure means less over-spray. Good airbrushing is about controlling where the paint goes...and where it does not go.

Glad to see you're getting underway. The needle is in and you'll soon be addicted to building like the rest of us.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments and feedback guys...heres another - Watermelon trout. As you can see, I need to get more netting! LOL

















MORE TO COME! This is addicting!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Tuff Shad repaint


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow! If that's what you can do right out of the gate, I can't wait to see what you can do next!

That Watermelon Trout is one cool paint job, my friend.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys....I'm really lovin' this $h!t!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A few more baits.

Green Gobblin









Pink Snapper









Brown Perch


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

wow are those ugly....lol

Pretty nice man...I hope my Iwata shoots as good as urs...What pressure you shooting?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The average pressure for me would be right around 18lbs....I lower it as I do more detail, but found I have to thin the paint some. Small dots and bars, around 15lbs...but still experimenting with it and still not satisfied with my outcomes of finer details. I shot some blades today...they are tougher due to the smaller area to paint, but I'm not real particular on the blades that spin round and round. I think stencils will be the way to go on the blades...the overspray tends to be an issue I found.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

blades generally 2 colors...Havent had too many issues...My brush is a little finer needle so its a little bit of a longer process shooting them...Black and blues are by far the easiest colors to shoot through my gun and require 0 thinning...

Still just messing around...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Heres the ones I did yesterday...As you can see, I'm not real concerned about the overspray and a whole lot of detail...just mainly the color patterns that work well for me. They are copper and silver bottoms.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)




----------

